# 3- day routine for massive gains!



## luka5z (Feb 25, 2012)

The routine is suitable for every natural trainee who wants to bulk and add serious mass.


MONDAY:

Squats 5x5-10
Leg Extensions: 3x15
Stiff leg Deads 4x10 (plates under toes)
Standing Calf Raise 4x10

WED:	

Incline DB Press 4x6-10
Weighted Dips 4x6-10
Seated BB Press 3x6
Seated DB Press 2x8-10
EZ bar Skullcrushers 4x6-10

FRI:	

Weighted Chins 3x4-6
BB Rows 3x6-8
Deadlifts 3x8-10
Cable rows 3x10-12
BB Curl 4x8-12



Sets listed are working sets. Use at least 3-4 warm up sets for the first exercise for each bodypart and at 
 least 1 warm up set for each subsequent exercise for that bodypart. Use the same weight on all working sets. Once you can hit the upper rep range specified for every set of an exercise, increase weights slightly for next time and try again. After 6 weeks, do a deload working with 80% of your max weights for one week and do not take any set to failure.

 Rest times can vary between sets. Take as much time as you need to recover and refocus for your next set. 
 Obviously something like heavy squats will take more time (3-5 minutes) than something like curls (1-2 
 minutes)


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 25, 2012)

luka5z said:


> The routine is suitable for every natural trainee who wants to bulk and add serious mass.



Some of this program makes sense and some doesn't. 



luka5z said:


> MONDAY:
> 
> Squats 5x5-10
> Leg Extensions: 3x15
> ...



*Leg Extensions*

Overall, this is a worthless exercise.  The quads are worked in the squat.  

*Knee Shear Force*

There is a tremendous amount of shear force placed on the kness with Leg Extensions.  Thus, the knees take a real beating. 

*15 Reps*

15 reps per set of Leg Extension makes no sense. 

*Stiff Leg Deadlifts*

Performing deadlifts on Friday eliminates the need for Stiff Leg Deadlifts on Monday.  Pick on and drop the other.  



luka5z said:


> WED:
> 
> Incline DB Press 4x6-10
> Weighted Dips 4x6-10
> ...



This is ok. 



luka5z said:


> FRI:
> 
> Weighted Chins 3x4-6
> BB Rows 3x6-8
> ...



*Deadlifts First*

If you going to perform Deadlifts, perform them first in the workout.  They are the exercise that sets up an anabolic resonse for the remaining exercises.  

The rest of the exercises are ok. 



luka5z said:


> Sets listed are working sets. Use at least 3-4 warm up sets for the first exercise for each bodypart and at least 1 warm up set for each subsequent exercise for that bodypart. Use the same weight on all working sets. Once you can hit the upper rep range specified for every set of an exercise, increase weights slightly for next time and try again. After 6 weeks, do a deload working with 80% of your max weights for one week and do not take any set to failure.
> 
> Rest times can vary between sets. Take as much time as you need to recover and refocus for your next set. Obviously something like heavy squats will take more time (3-5 minutes) than something like curls (1-2
> minutes)



Good information.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## dgp (Feb 25, 2012)

Great for a newbe or a woman, but not for hardcore bulking


----------



## supaman23 (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree on the leg extension exercise. I always did only squats for legs and never had a problem.

Last week, I was like what the hell, let me do leg extensions this time after squats.
It was ok.
Next week when it was leg day again, I started with squats and my knees were hurting half way down the movement. Then I realized that those damn leg extensions were the source of the problem. So I dropped them forever.

By the way, as mentioned by kenny, drop the leg extensions and replace the stiff leg deads with leg curls, that would be best IMO.

Other than that, it looks good.


----------



## luka5z (Feb 25, 2012)

thank you mates for your feedback. as for leg extensions i dont go through thw whole motion - i stop before 90 degrees and also don lock my legs. they dont bother my knees and they nicely finish quads after squats. but it is matter of preference i guess. as for sldl it can be replaced with leg curls.



dgp said:


> Great for a newbe or a woman, but not for hardcore bulking



lol..why?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

Why are leg extensions worthless?
Why is a 15 rep set worthless?
Also, why would it be worthless to do both deadlifts and stiff legs?
I do them both, about 3 days apart, and it feels great. Just recently re-added stiff legs, and they really put a stretch on the hams.

Not all of us want to be an out of shape powerlifter.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 25, 2012)

^ I agree! Leg Extensions are VERY important as a warm up and auxiliary movement. Shit.. you can make them a primary with the right form and intensity.. And stiff leg and dead lifts are a staple if prepping for a show, which we use 15 rep sets w/ fascia stretch force sets. Not one thing works the same as it would for others.


----------



## I'M retarded (Feb 25, 2012)

dgp said:


> Great for a newbe or a woman, but not for hardcore bulking


that's exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Why are leg extensions worthless?



What make the worth doing?  

You can get a better quad workout with quarter squats, the leg press, partial step ups, etc.  

Leg extensions replicate next to NO real life movement. 

Leg extension have no place in for "mass gains".  



bigbenj said:


> Why is a 15 rep set worthless?



What is the point of performing 15 reps with a sub par exercise in a "mass gaining" program?  



bigbenj said:


> Also, why would it be worthless to do both deadlifts and stiff legs?
> I do them both, about 3 days apart, and it feels great. Just recently re-added stiff legs, and they really put a stretch on the hams.



The lower back is quickly and easliy overtrained providing your pushing the exercise periodically to it limit.  

If you program never is push that hard, then you can most like them do them as often as you like. 



bigbenj said:


> Not all of us want to be an out of shape powerlifter.



The key to increasing mass is intensity.   As Vince Gironda (legendary bodybuilding coach) stated, "You can train hard or long but not both."  That means in pushing the intensity of a movement like the deadlift, INFREQUENT training is more productive.  

Hatfiled also has noted that large muscle groups require more recovery time.  

This is true for bodybuilders, powerlifters, Olympic Lifters, and other athletes interested in making progress.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 25, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ I a gree! Leg Extensions are VERY important as a warm up and auxiliary movement.



Leg extenstion have no value as a warm up movement.  



hypo_glycemic said:


> you can make them a primary with the right form and intensity.



Leg extension are a waste of time as an auxiliary exercises and even moreso as a primary movement. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

You should personally go to every gym and take the leg extension machine out. it is worthless.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You should personally go to every gym and take the leg extension machine out. it is worthless.



Naw, they serve a greater purpose.  The are like "Roach Traps".  They keep the idiots off the good equipment.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## luka5z (Feb 26, 2012)

ok guys leave leg extensions. they are controversial but they are only a small part of the image. personally i like them after heavy squats but to each their own..

i am more concerned about my whole routine:

MONDAY: 

 Squats 5x5-10
 Leg Extensions: 3x15
 Stiff leg Deads 4x10 (small plates under toes)
 Standing Calf Raise 4x10

 WED: 

 Incline DB Press 4x6-10
 Weighted Dips 4x6-10
 Seated BB Press 3x6
 Seated DB Press 2x8-10
 Cambered bar Skullcrushers 4x6-10

 FRI: 

 Weighted Chins 3x4-6
 BB Rows 3x6-8
 Deadlifts 3x8-10
 Cable rows 3x10-12
 BB Curl 4x8-12



i will include kenny's sugestiona bout putting deadlift first. but what about the whole routine? is it decent? some people told me there is too low volume for chest , triceps, biceps......i am a bit confused now. i dont know if it is too little volume if all sets are done with same wieght and at least 1-2 sets in each exercise are taken to failure & utilizing forced reps, dropsets,  negatives occasionally.


and please could you explain



> Great for a newbe or a woman, but not for hardcore bulking


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 26, 2012)

luka5z said:


> ok guys leave leg extensions. they are controversial but they are only a small part of the image. personally i like them after heavy squats but to each their own..
> 
> i am more concerned about my whole routine:
> 
> ...



Yes, the program looks good. 



luka5z said:


> some people told me there is too low volume for chest , triceps, biceps......i am a bit confused now.



*"Some people" don't know what they are talking about. *

*Triceps*

The weak link in the chain of all these exercises are the triceps.  The triceps are worked in all of these exercises.  

Incline DB Press 4x6-10
Weighted Dips 4x6-10
Seated BB Press 3x6
Seated DB Press 2x8-10
Cambered bar Skullcrushers 4x6-10

That means you have 15 sets of exercises in which the triceps are worked.  How many more set do you need? 

*Chest*

The chest is worked with the Incline Press and Dips for a total of 8 sets.  Again, how much more chest work do you need? 

That is 2 exercises for 8 sets.   

*Biceps*

It is the same thing with the biceps.  They are the weak link and heavily involed in your pulling movements. 

Weighted Chins 3x4-6
BB Rows 3x6-8
Cable rows 3x10-12
BB Curl 4x8-12

So, you've got 13 sets of bicep exercises in the exercises above.  

*Lats*

You got 9 sets of lat movements with the Chins, BB Rows and Cable Rows.  How many more exercises and set do you need? 



luka5z said:


> i dont know if it is too little volume if all sets are done with same wieght and at least 1-2 sets in each exercise are taken to failure & utilizing forced reps, dropsets,  negatives occasionally.



*Occassionally*

Going to failure, force reps and negatives should be used sparingly.  Occassionally, they should be performed. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## luka5z (Feb 26, 2012)

THANK YOU A LOT KENNY. You counted everything nicely so i see now that there is enough work.



i also come up with an idea to do shoulders with legs and calves after chest. so i can use much higher weight on shoudler presses and since both are seated i guess i will be ok even after heavy leg workout.


 MONDAY: Squats 5x5-10
 Leg Extensions: 3x15
 Stiff leg Deads 4x10 (toes on plates)
 Seated BB Press 3x6
 Seated DB Press 2x8-10


 WED: Incline DB Press 4x6-10
 Weighted Dips 4x6-10
 Cambered bar Skullcrushers 4x6-10
 Standing Calf Raise 4x10

 FRI:  Deadlifts 3x8-10
Weighted Chins 3x4-6
 BB Rows 3x6-8
 Cable rows 3x10-12
 BB Curl 4x8-12


 what do you think about it? is that better then previous one? which one ill be better off using?


----------



## jadean (Feb 26, 2012)

Ronnie coleman loves heavy leg extensions and if he believes in them I believe in them. They are a versatile exercise which can be used to warm up your quads and more importantly knees or you can throw them in at the end to torch your quads to the point you can't walk anymore. No they should not be any serious trainees primary leg exercise but just like leg curls they should be utilized as another tool in the bodybuilders arsenal.


----------



## luka5z (Feb 26, 2012)

jadean said:


> Ronnie coleman loves heavy leg extensions and if he believes in them I believe in them. They are a versatile exercise which can be used to warm up your quads and more importantly knees or you can throw them in at the end to torch your quads to the point you can't walk anymore. No they should not be any serious trainees primary leg exercise but just like leg curls they should be utilized as another tool in the bodybuilders arsenal.



ronnie coleman believes in steroids primarily. but i like leg extensions.


----------



## supaman23 (Feb 26, 2012)

I didn't say leg extensions are worthless. They might have their place but, as long as I feel that they give me knee pain, I can find half a dozen of better quads exercises to do instead. That's all.


----------



## jadean (Feb 26, 2012)

luka5z said:


> ronnie coleman believes in steroids primarily. but i like leg extensions.



This is what I meant lol


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 26, 2012)

jadean said:


> Ronnie coleman loves heavy leg extensions and if he believes in them I believe in them.



Great.  So, should I send him flowers?  



jadean said:


> They are a versatile exercise which can be used to warm up your quads and more importantly knees or you can throw them in at the end to torch your quads to the point you can't walk anymore.



There is NO versatility in leg extensions.  Leg extension replicated very few functional movements.  

There are plenty of functional movements in which you can "torch" you quads.

In rehab sessions, "Quad Sets" are an effective tool.  However, that's it.  



jadean said:


> No they should not be any serious trainees primary leg exercise but just like leg curls they should be utilized as another tool in the bodybuilders arsenal.



Leg curls have some value.  However, there are better hamstring exercises. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## luka5z (Feb 26, 2012)

i repeat my question



> i also come up with an idea to do shoulders with legs and calves after chest. so i can use much higher weight on shoudler presses and since both are seated i guess i will be ok even after heavy leg workout.
> 
> 
> MONDAY: Squats 5x5-10
> ...


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 26, 2012)

luka5z said:


> THANK YOU A LOT KENNY. You counted everything nicely so i see now that there is enough work.
> 
> i also come up with an idea to do shoulders with legs and calves after chest. so i can use much higher weight on shoudler presses and since both are seated i guess i will be ok even after heavy leg workout.
> 
> ...



Doing Leg Extension before deadlift makes no sense.  The deadlift is one of he "Money" exericses.  

Better to invest you energy and effort into the exercise that deliver the most return...the deadlift.   The leg extension is a "nickle-dime" exercise that take more than it gives back.  

Also, I don't quite get putting presses after squats and deadlifts.  

Doing squat before deadlift makes sense.  The lower back is the weak link in the squat chain.  So, doing deadlift first is NEVER a good idea. 



luka5z said:


> WED: Incline DB Press 4x6-10
> Weighted Dips 4x6-10
> Cambered bar Skullcrushers 4x6-10
> Standing Calf Raise 4x10



Looks ok. 



luka5z said:


> FRI:  Deadlifts 3x8-10
> Weighted Chins 3x4-6
> BB Rows 3x6-8
> Cable rows 3x10-12
> BB Curl 4x8-12



There isn't much value in deadlifting twice a week.  The deadlift overworks the lower back. It requires longer recovery periods between training sessions. 

In the July 1981 Powerlifting USA article, "The Biomechanics of Powerlifting", Dr Tom McLaughlin cautioned, "...whatever you do, DON'T OVER TRAIN THE LOWER BACK. These muscles fatigue faster than almost any other muscle group in the body and also take more time to recover."

*Lower Back*

Squats-the lower back (again) is the weak link in the chain.  The lower back gives out long before the legs do.  Thus, you're taxing the lower back with this exercise.  

Stiff Leg Deadlifts-You definitely hammer the lower back with this movement.  

Deadlifts-Another day during the week of hamming the lower back.  

*Total Lower Back Sets*

You total lower back training for the week is 5 sets of Squats, 4 sets of Stiff Leg Deadlifts and 3 sets of Deadlifts... 

12 Total Sets of 89 to 120 reps for the week.  The lower back does NOT respond well to that much work. 



luka5z said:


> what do you think about it? is that better then previous one? which one ill be better off using?



You are overthinking this.  Stick with the other plan. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 26, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> Leg extenstion have no value as a warm up movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean leg extensions have no value for warm up? That's the most ridiculous thing Ive ever heard! Are you from planet earth?


----------



## luka5z (Feb 26, 2012)

> Also, I don't quite get putting presses after squats and deadlifts.



i thought it could be beneficial because after chest presses and dips on wednesday i believe my overhread pressing suffers...



ok so i should replace sldl with leg curls?


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 26, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> What do you mean leg extensions have no value for warm up? ?



You can read.  Congrats!



hypo_glycemic said:


> That's the most ridiculous thing Ive ever heard! Are you from planet earth?




I don't expect much from a football coach.  However, a knowledgeable personal training should have a better understanding of this.  The key operateive word being, "knowledgeable."  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 26, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> You can read.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From a football coach? What? 

That's coming from someone who has never studied NASM, ISSA, and a Degree in Nutrition! 
Going with "a football coach" blast just makes you look like some powerlifting troll!!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 26, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> You can read.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are football coaches not knowledgeable?


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 26, 2012)

luka5z said:


> i thought it could be beneficial because after chest presses and dips on wednesday i believe my overhread pressing suffers...



The reason your overhead pressing suffers after the chest press and dips is that both heavily involve the shoulder and triceps.  

So, we are back to how much more shoulder and tricep work do you need? 



luka5z said:


> ok so i should replace sldl with leg curls?



SLDL is a good hamstring exercise.  So are Good Mornings, Back Raises, Reverse Hyperextensions, and Romanian Deadlifts  

*Lombard's paradox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Lombard's Paradox describes a paradoxical muscular contraction in humans. When rising to stand from a sitting or squatting position, both the hamstrings and quadriceps contract at the same time, despite their being antagonists to each other.

Thus, Full Squats, High Step Up work Lunges work elict involvement as well.  Just not as much as SLDL, etc exercises listed above. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## luka5z (Feb 26, 2012)

> SLDL is a good hamstring exercise. So are Good Mornings, Back Raises, Reverse Hyperextensions, and Romanian Deadlifts



but you wrote that 2 deadlift variations per week are too much...


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 26, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> From a football coach? What?
> 
> That's coming from someone who has never studied NASM, ISSA, and a Degree in Nutrition!



Rather than making assumptions that are incorrect, you need to do your homework.  You blew that call.  



hypo_glycemic said:


> Going with "a football coach" blast just makes you look like some powerlifting troll!!



Football coaches have very little knowledge in strenth training.  Most powerlifters read books that have more pictures than words.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 26, 2012)

luka5z said:


> but you wrote that 2 deadlift variations per week are too much...



Yes, I did.  

Regular Deadlift work the hamstrings, as well. 

The hamstrings contribute to getting out of the hole in a deadlift. 

*Deadlift 5 Plates Like a Champion | Wannabebig*

Contreras does a nice job of breaking down the deadlift and hamstring involvement and exercises for them. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 26, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Are football coaches not knowledgeable?



Footballs coaches have a limited knowledge of strength training.  I worked with enough of them to see that.  

It's not their fault.  They put in countless hours working with football and then they are required to pull double duty as a strength coach.  

Their knowledge is in football, not strength training. 

Strength training is more like a part time job that they have little interest in.

A football coach is knowledgeable about football but has a very limited knowledge of strength training. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 26, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> Footballs coaches have a limited knowledge of strength training.  I worked with enough of them to see that.
> 
> It's not their fault.  They put in countless hours working with football and then they are required to pull double duty as a strength coach.
> 
> ...



That's a opinion. This football coach grew up around the NPC/IFBB for 24 years and has trained and coached some of the best athletes in both divisions. 

Guys like you are very closed minded people who think their way works and theres no other way to train.  If you were the "professional" you see to be, then I think you need to equate competitive bodybuilding and put your ego in your back pocket , Kenny


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 26, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> That's a opinion. This football coach grew up around the NPC/IFBB for 24 years and has trained and coached some of the best athletes in both divisions.



So, your a football coach with a better understanding of how things work.  However, the problem is that your the exception to the rule when it comes to football coaches. 



hypo_glycemic said:


> Guys like you are very closed minded people who think their way works and theres no other way to train.



It is an intolernce to those who claim to be experts and perpetuate misinformation.  So yes, I am close minded ignorance.  



hypo_glycemic said:


> If you were the "professional" you see to be, then I think you need to equate competitive bodybuilding and put your ego in your back pocket , Kenny



You really need to do your homework on several fronts.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 26, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> So, your a football coach with a better understanding of how things work.  However, the problem is that your the exception to the rule when it comes to football coaches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not like most high school coaches when it comes to strength training and plyo insertion .. No. 
This is about how you said leg extensions are a waste of time? 
Then, blasted me with football coaches don't know? Also, thinking your way works for everybody- when in fact- different angels, training styles etc.. work completely different for different body types! 
Go ask every NPC/ IFBB athlete in here and they would tell you they are not a "waste"!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2012)

luka5z said:


> The routine is suitable for every natural trainee who wants to bulk and add serious mass.
> 
> 
> MONDAY:
> ...



I see no mention of eating a lot here.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I'm not like most high school coaches when it comes to strength training and plyo insertion .. No.
> This is about how you said leg extensions are a waste of time?
> Then, blasted me with football coaches don't know? Also, thinking your way works for everybody- when in fact- different angels, training styles etc.. work completely different for different body types!
> *Go ask every NPC/ IFBB athlete in here and they would tell you they are not a "waste"!!*



Why would you train a football player like a body builder?

From what I've heard from good S&C coaches, they find the leg extensions, for most athletes, a waste of time and a great way to encourage degenerative changes in the knee. 

Do you really think the knee/lower extremity was made to accommodate force in such a way? The leg extension from a bio mechanical perspective is not very efficient. Gym training for athletes is about strengthening and grooving healthy and efficient motor patterns. Leg extensions are inefficient and waste the work capacity of the knee joint, you're better offing taxing the knee in a more beneficial manner. Athletes need to develop kinetic chain strength, and the leg extension does not fall in the avenue of normal athletic function.


----------



## mooner (Feb 26, 2012)

good read.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 26, 2012)

fufu said:


> Why would you train a football player like a body builder?
> 
> From what I've heard from good S&C coaches, they find the leg extensions, for most athletes, a waste of time and a great way to encourage degenerative changes in the knee.
> 
> Do you really think the knee/lower extremity was made to accommodate force in such a way? The leg extension from a bio mechanical perspective is not very efficient. Gym training for athletes is about strengthening and grooving healthy and efficient motor patterns. Leg extensions are inefficient and waste the work capacity of the knee joint, you're better offing taxing the knee in a more beneficial manner. Athletes need to develop kinetic chain strength, and the leg extension does not fall in the avenue of normal athletic function.



I'm a defensive coach. I'm not the trainer for our kids. However, since I train and compete, a lot of players come up to me for nutritional advice-and some lifting.

The argument I make for quads and leg extensions, is you can't get that insane sweep and feathered striations without and extension of the quad. Go ask every pro or amateur in here.. Please?? 

 I know what athletes need as far as training brother. I played football in high school, college, and semi-pro. I understand the full spectrum of training what for what sport.. I'm not quite sure why you continue to argue a mixed bag with a bunch of stuff that your all over the board with ?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ And not do be disrespectful bro, but by looking at your quads in your pic, you need to start doing extensions.... If I would of looked at pics before, I wouldn't of had this debate!!


----------



## luka5z (Feb 27, 2012)

fufu said:


> I see no mention of eating a lot here.



3600 kcal every day. 250g protein, 400g carbs, rest is fat.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 27, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I'm not like most high school coaches when it comes to strength training and plyo insertion .. No.
> This is about how you said leg extensions are a waste of time?
> Then, blasted me with football coaches don't know? Also, thinking your way works for everybody- when in fact- different angels, training styles etc.. work completely different for different body types!
> Go ask every NPC/ IFBB athlete in here and they would tell you they are not a "waste"!!



Leg extensions are a waste of time.  You are right.  I believe that I did say that.  Hmmm, let me think about it for a minute...mmm, yea they are a waste of time.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## fufu (Feb 27, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I'm a defensive coach. I'm not the trainer for our kids. However, since I train and compete, a lot of players come up to me for nutritional advice-and some lifting.
> 
> The argument I make for quads and leg extensions, is you can't get that insane sweep and feathered striations without and extension of the quad. Go ask every pro or amateur in here.. Please??
> 
> I know what athletes need as far as training brother. I played football in high school, college, and semi-pro. I understand the full spectrum of training what for what sport.. I'm not quite sure why you continue to argue a mixed bag with a bunch of stuff that your all over the board with ?





hypo_glycemic said:


> ^^ And not do be disrespectful bro, but by looking at your quads in your pic, you need to start doing extensions.... If I would of looked at pics before, I wouldn't of had this debate!!



My question still remains, why would an athlete need to do leg extensions? They don't need an "insane quad sweep" they need athletic ability. I'm not talking about body building at all on this one.

"I'm not quite sure why you continue to argue a mixed bag with a bunch of stuff that your all over the board with ?"

Not sure what this means, or if you have me confused with someone else. I post for fun, and a forum is about different people giving different opinions. It is fine we disagree, I like to debate on things that I think matter. I don't think athletes should be doing leg extensions, and I posted clear reasons why. If you think my reasoning is invalid, tell me why. Otherwise this is a pissing contest. 

BTW, the pictures of my own body have no relation to the validity of my points. Look at some of the best sports performance coaches out there. Mike Boyle, Dr. Stuart McGill, they are skinny nerd looking guys, yet are miles ahead of 99% of people in the sport training world.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 27, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> Leg extensions are a waste of time.  You are right.  I believe that I did say that.  Hmmm, let me think about it for a minute...mmm, yea they are a waste of time.
> 
> Kenny Croxdale



Not too great for the knees either!


----------



## luka5z (Feb 28, 2012)

fresh news! i will probably also make it to a gym on tuesday. so in  that case would this be better:






MONDAY: Squats 5x5-10
Leg Extensions: 3x15
Walking lunges 3x10-12
Stiff leg Deads 4x10


TUESDAY: Incline DB Press 4x6-10
Weighted Dips 4x6-10
Incline Fly 4x6-10
Cambered bar Skullcrushers 4x6-10


THURSDAY: Weighted Chins 3x4-6
BB Rows 3x6-8
Deadlifts 3x8-10
Cable rows 3x10-12
BB Curl 4x8-12


FRIDAY: Seated BB Press 3x6
Seated DB Press 2x8-10
Leaning laterals 2x8-10
Shrugs 2x8-10
Standing Calf Raise 4x12



























?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 28, 2012)

fufu said:


> My question still remains, why would an athlete need to do leg extensions? They don't need an "insane quad sweep" they need athletic ability. I'm not talking about body building at all on this one.
> 
> "I'm not quite sure why you continue to argue a mixed bag with a bunch of stuff that your all over the board with ?"
> 
> ...



Were talking about competing here. I'm claiming you need leg extensions. Not that I'm a sports trainer for the team I coach.,Your getting confused!! You have no validity for any people that agree you don't need leg extensions dude? Wtf are you continuing for. Game over.. Go try and make your case w/ anybody who trains without doing ext's ..


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Were talking about competing here. I'm claiming you need leg extensions. Not that I'm a sports trainer for the team I coach.,Your getting confused!! You have no validity for any people that agree you don't need leg extensions dude? Wtf are you continuing for. Game over.. Go try and make your case w/ anybody who trains without doing ext's ..



Continuing on? I made two posts. Yeah I was confused, I thought you were asserting athletes should be doing leg extensions, which I disagree with. So, I my made my point.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Mar 8, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> In rehab sessions, "Quad Sets" are an effective tool.  However, that's it.



Actually, after my ACL reconstruction, my physical therapist and surgeon told me to stay away from leg extentions for at least one year, and if I never did them again it would be a good thing!


----------

